# Saam Jin Bou in Wing Chun?



## Tensei85 (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm curious as to if anyone else trains Saam Jin Bou in there lineage of Wing Chun (Tsun)?

I've currently seen 3 systems of Wing Chun that incorporate as an original part of there system the Saam Jin Bou set. Seen commonly In Cho Gar Mantis, and other Southern Fist systems.

The systems were 

Hung Fa Yi Wing Chun
Hokkien Eng Chun (Fukien Wing Chun)
and White Crane Wing Chun

I'm sure there are some I've missed but these are the one's that I have seen in 1st hand experience. 

Thanks for any input,


----------



## graychuan (Jun 26, 2009)

I havent heard of this....any info you can volunteer would be helpful. Im interested in hearing more.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 26, 2009)

graychuan said:


> I havent heard of this....any info you can volunteer would be helpful. Im interested in hearing more.




Saam Jin Bou or Saam Bo Jin


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 26, 2009)

http://www.jooklummantis.com/jlm/forum/printer_friendly_posts.asp?TID=10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWh-...A825CE36&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=45

Or Mandarin San Zhan Bu, some translate as Sam Chien etc...


----------



## graychuan (Jun 26, 2009)

Very cool, Tensei.

Have you ever heard of Sifu Rodriguez? I looked this guy up the other day. He was used as the model for episodes of the Avatar cartoon. One of the characters uses Southern Praying Mantis as her 'Earth-bending' kung fu. 
Not that the cartoon is the point but that I like the movements he executes. From what Ive studied of WC im particularly noticing his stance...

Incidentally...this cartoon was so pouplar there is a live action movie comming out next year...promises some good kung fu.:ultracool


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 26, 2009)

graychuan said:


> Very cool, Tensei.
> 
> Have you ever heard of Sifu Rodriguez? I looked this guy up the other day. He was used as the model for episodes of the Avatar cartoon. One of the characters uses Southern Praying Mantis as her 'Earth-bending' kung fu.
> Not that the cartoon is the point but that I like the movements he executes. From what Ive studied of WC im particularly noticing his stance...
> ...




Yea, man don't even get me started on Avatar! I love that show, and can't wait for the live adaptation. I've seen previews looks very nice :ultracool, actually I have seen the character your talking about. 

Thanks for the info on Sifu Rodriquez, actually didn't know that. Makes sense now though.


----------



## graychuan (Jun 26, 2009)

Does this style/form use the same type of concepts in application as Wing Chun...such as asking energy, controling bridge, and does it have any sensitivity training like chi-sao? The Southern Mantis looks to have that pigeon-toed stance like WC...or is it like WC? 
  In the second video....from what I have practiced...none of the WC moving stance concepts drag the back foot that far behind. However in my Kempo we have a lot of transitional shaolin footwork and this definitely resembles tiger.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 26, 2009)

graychuan said:


> Does this style/form use the same type of concepts in application as Wing Chun...such as asking energy, controling bridge, and does it have any sensitivity training like chi-sao? The Southern Mantis looks to have that pigeon-toed stance like WC...or is it like WC?
> In the second video....from what I have practiced...none of the WC moving stance concepts drag the back foot that far behind. However in my Kempo we have a lot of transitional shaolin footwork and this definitely resembles tiger.



Actually from my experience a lot of Southern (nan) arts utilize different version of Saam Bo Jin that are tailored to there system based on the general principles that are established in the particular system.

So for instance the Saam Bo Jin sets that I've seen in Wing Chun are a little different in some respects to those I've seen in other Southern arts like Cho Gar Tong Long or Jook Lum or other systems. Just as there sets would vary a little from system to system.

I think the overlying concepts of Saam Bo Jin is what's truly important for instance the energetics training is a primary factor, the training of body mechanics, how to transmit fa jing all these are factors involved in the training of Saam Bo Jin. 

Actually a lot of Southern systems or even Northern systems for that utilize a similar pigeon toe stance to Wing Chun. Or in Wing Chun we call it either Ding Zi Ma or Diu Tai Ma. 

But the overall body mechanics differ in a lot of regards. 

Not sure if this helps in any way or not.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 26, 2009)

As for sensitivity training:

Cho Gar, Pak Mei, Jook Lum and of course Wing Chun all have sensitivity training involved.

One thing that's important to note is that Chi Sau is a training device just like Lap Sau, Kwan Sau, or even Kiu Sau each of these have a specific intent involved. 

So most systems have what they call Chi Sau (or sticking hands) even Northern systems have a concept of Chi Sau or Tui Shou or what some call Kiu Sau. 

Some treat Kiu Sau as a platform and Chi Sau as a concept whereas others have both and then some train primarily Chi Sau and consider the "Kiu" a concept.

So each system varies based on those regards. 

But based on my exprience all thee above have some form of sensitivity training. In fact in Cho Gar Tong Long we did an awesome training drill, actually 2.

One was for training the "Kiu" or bridge or in this reference forearms, we would rotate with a partner in a clockwise format circular while expressing tension in the forearm like dynamic tension. And then we would change to a counter-clockwise format and so forth so as to train forearm strength. 

Another drill was where 2 people would enter in a short space probably to where both partners could touch each other's shoulders and from this point they would make contact with each other's forearms and from this point try to push/pull or strike an opening and when one person moved out of the square they lost. 

This trained how to control the personal space or one's own fighting space.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 27, 2009)

Here's Ngo Cho's version:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SPq3ds8mmw&feature=related


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 27, 2009)

And the Saam Bo Jin that I seen in Hokkien Eng Chun looks similar to this.

From Southern Fukien White Crane:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkwdiPpxgCc&NR=1


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 27, 2009)

And Southern White Crane's version:


----------

